# Umm Loose Cape Cobra



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

My dad (who lives in Botswana) has a Cape Cobra loose in the house. Any ideas on how he can get it out of the house before it gets put to sleep with a shovel?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Find it, and use a broom and usher it to the door?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

open thedoor nearest it, then use a long object with a large end - and coax it out


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

When there's something strange in the neighbourhood who you gonna call...ghostbusters!!!



Ignore me, too much coffee....


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

call the local snake patrol?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, its in its habitat. Just leave it.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont in gods name let him kill it with a shovel

:devil::devil::devil::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

If he can get close enough to [email protected] it with a shovel, then he'll be close enough to push it outside with a broom


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

It's gone now  It's made its way outside. And both cats are still alive.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

scooby.ben said:


> It's gone now  It's made its way outside. And both cats are still alive.


Thank god... your from Stoke 

Where abouts mate

Pm if wanted


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

mad martin said:


> Well, its in its habitat. Just leave it.


As if youd be happy with one slithering around the house. :lol2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

to be fair mad martin is doing a 110 sit in with loadsa venemous snakes to support his nature park!!!! which i support fill whack


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh he's used to snakes and things invading the house. You should see it in spring when all the night butterflies are out. The lounge ceiling is full of them in the day. But until I got my Gecko's the snake visitors usually had their heads removed with a shovel. Now I've started shouting at him for it though. The last one to 'visit' was a Black Mamba. It was about 6ft long. But that died of natural causes in the house. Beautiful looking snake though. Stank after a couple of hours of being dead though. But not as bad as the Puff Adder that had been run over on the drive.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> As if youd be happy with one slithering around the house.


I do callouts here too. What you must understand if you live in a snake area, is that your path and those of snakes will cross sooner or later. Its important to learn the animal's behaviour. While a shovel helps, sooner or later the snake is bound to bite something. Understand what bought the animal there in the first place.
As to slithering around the house, they rarely stay long. They stay because everyone, including the neighbour's cat come over to look at it. It gets defensive and refuses to back down.


----------

